# Baby dog AKC agility debut



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

So...I threw caution to the wind and entered Ocean at 18 months in his first AKC agility trial just so I could see what we had. I had no expectations and just tried Novice Jumpers. But for as green as a dog as you could have...he didn't do too badly. :clap2:

Here's Saturday...






He gets his groove half way thru and when he gets over the shock of being on "that side" of the snow fencing.

and Sunday: 






I should not have hung out at that front cross after the weaves and gotten out of there. I might have avoided the big cluster-flub during those three jumps. But, like I said...not bad for a baby dog. I'm really excited about him and his budding agility career. :whoo:


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That is awesome. I am hoping to get Ranger into agility once we can handle paying attention to me when other things are going on and we're done the basic obedience classes. Looks like a lot of fun....I hope dogs don't get marked down for barking though as I think he'll be loud haha


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That was great! He looks like he really enjoys it!  Very attentive boy!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

You go baby dog Ocean! I will be forwarding your great video to my friend Dana and her rottie Nittany. You and your dogs are her inspiration!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

He looks awesome!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thank you guys!!! Ocean is definitely a team player...and he loves this game we play. He tends to worry about his environment sometimes and I definitely didn't see that this weekend. I have been dragging him along to agility trials since he was 12 weeks old...that totally paid off! I think he's the most comfortable at a crazy agility trial than he is anywhere other than home.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

He did a great job for his first time. We are lucky that our Jumpers in AAC, just has jumps, tunnels and chute (no weaves) so it is a great class to start a young dog in. I never did get Kiska doing the weaves but could compete in Jumpers, Gamblers and Snooker with her. She got one Q in each of those classes before she decided she did not really like Agility so I retired her.


----------

